# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tandplak en Tandsteen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Tandplak en tandsteen* 

*TANDPLAK*
Tandplak is een zacht en kleverig, nauwelijks zichtbaar laagje van eiwitten en bacteriën (biofilm) op en tussen de tanden en kiezen. Deze plak bestaat voor 70% uit bacteriën. 
Zodra je iets eet of drinkt na het poetsen begint het zich al te vormen. 
De bacteriën zijn afkomstig uit het speeksel. 
Het laagje plak wordt steeds dikker en de samenstelling van de bacteriën verandert. 

Wordt het niet binnen de 48 uur na vorming verwijderd, dan begint het te verharden tot tandsteen. Je kan tandplak verwijderen door dagelijks je tanden te poetsen en regelmatig te flossen. Tandsteen is zo hard dat alleen een tandarts dit nog kan verwijderen.


*TANDSTEEN*
Op zichzelf is tandsteen onschadelijk. Tandsteen heeft echter een heel ruw oppervlak waarop bacteriën zich gemakkelijker kunnen hechten dan op het tandoppervlak. 

Het ruwe oppervlak speelt dus een rol niet de hoeveelheid tandsteen. 

Die bacteriën veroorzaken allerlei mondproblemen, zoals ontstoken tandvlees(gingivitis / parodontitis), gaatjes (cariës) en slechte adem (halitose). 
Daarom is het belangrijk om de tandplak dagelijks te verwijderen en regelmatig eventuele tandsteen te laten verwijderen door de tandarts.


*Hoe plak verwijderen?*

De beste manier van plak te verwijderen is het dagelijks poetsen van de tanden (zeker ’s avonds en zo mogelijk ook ’s morgens), in combinatie met een interdentale reiniging door flossen, tandstokers of spiraalborsteltjes (ragers). 

Tandplak is vrijwel onzichtbaar omdat het dezelfde wittige kleur heeft als de tanden. Tandplak kan zichtbaar gemaakt worden door middel van een speciale kleurvloeistof of tabletten (plakverklikker). 
Deze middelen kunnen helpen te ontdekken aan welke plaatsen meer aandacht besteed moet worden. 
Neem een tablet en laat het smelten op je tong. Beweeg je tong over je tanden. Spoel dan je mond tot het spoelwater niet meer gekleurd is. Waar je tanden verkleurd zijn, is er nog plaque aanwezig. 
Schenk vanaf nu meer aandacht aan die plaatsen bij het reinigen. Poets je tanden tot alle verkleuring verdwenen is.
Ook bij kinderen zijn plakverklikkers een handig hulpmiddel om na te gaan of ze goed poetsen.


*Tandsteen verwijderen*

Als tandplak langere tijd aanwezig blijft op het tandoppervlak kan het verkalken en hard worden. Tandsteen ontstaat vooral vlak onder het tandvlees en achter en tussen uw tanden. Dit zijn de plekken die vaak worden vergeten tijdens het tandenpoetsen. 

De duidelijkste aanwijzing voor de aanwezigheid van tandsteen is een gele of bruine kleur van tanden of tandvlees. 

Tandsteen is niet alleen een bedreiging voor de gezondheid van uw gebit en uw tandvlees, het is ook een cosmetisch probleem. 
Doordat tandsteen poreuzer is dan tandglazuur, verkleurt het sneller. Als u rookt of vaak koffie of thee drinkt, is het dus extra belangrijk dat u de vorming van tandsteen voorkomt.

Als er eenmaal tandsteen is gevormd, kan dit weggehaald worden door de tandarts. Dit gebeurt het best bij de (half)jaarlijkse controles. 

Tandsteen verwijderen gebeurt met behulp van een haakje waarbij het tandsteen wordt weggekrabd of met een apparaat dat ultrasone trillingen geeft. Hierdoor wordt de tandsteen los getrild. 

Na afloop van de behandeling kunnen uw tanden gepolijst worden. Het polijsten gebeurt met een borsteltje in combinatie met een polijstpasta. Deze polijstpasta wordt op uw tanden aangebracht en vervolgens worden de tanden met het borsteltje gepolijst.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Hoe poetsen we best onze tanden om tandplak te vermijden ?* 

We poetsen best onze tanden met een zachte tandenborsel en met een draaiende beweging. Per poetsbeurt dient men minimum 5 minuten te poetsen, beter 2 keer per dag 5 minuten dan 3 keer per dag 2 minuten.


*De ideale poetsbeweging :* 

• Voor de bovenboog : draaibewegingen van boven naar onder. Niet enkel het tandoppervlak poetsen, maar ook het tandvlees met zachte draaibewegingen poetsen.

• Voor de onderboog : draaibewegingen van onder naar boven. Niet enkel het tandoppervlak poetsen, maar ook het tandvlees met zachte draaibewegingen poetsen.

Een teveel aan tandplak evolueert naar tandsteen, waarop het tandvlees zich langzaamaan terugtrekt. De wortelhals komt tevens bloot te liggen. Die ondervindt dan op zijn beurt rechtstreekse aanvallen van bacteriën. Deze bacteriën kunnen onstekingen veroorzaken met als gevolg vrij zware behandelingen om het tandvlees terug te helen.

Teveel tandplak zorgt er tevens voor dat het glazuur aangetast wordt met als logisch gevolg meer kans op caries of gaatjes. 

Facetten of veneers kunnen aan de voorzijde van de tanden een bescherming geven voor iemand die weinig glazuur heeft of bij wie het glazuur is aangetast. 

Meer info op www.glamsmile.com

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

